# Home made Helmet cam



## Nebraska (Nov 7, 2005)

Put together a home made helmet cam this year.

Here are some of the vids:
https://www.revver.com/video/517151/helmet-cam-on-the-mtb/

https://www.revver.com/video/517174/helmet-cam-work/

and the setup:









Cost was minimal...except camera which I've had for quite some time...

Funny part about the jump vid was that it was the first time I hit that thing...not bad for an onsight..


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it. Good job  

You could probably take the same mount and put a regular camcorder up there.

Ultimately, the drawback is when you finally crash and smashing the camera to bits


----------



## Nebraska (Nov 7, 2005)

tigermtb said:


> I like it. Good job
> 
> You could probably take the same mount and put a regular camcorder up there.
> 
> Ultimately, the drawback is when you finally crash and smashing the camera to bits


only issue with a regular camcorder is the weight...this thing is really light.

and yes one day the camera is going to meet a branch or something...but I've had it for at least a year or two longer then I thought I would


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

tigermtb said:


> I like it. Good job
> 
> You could probably take the same mount and put a regular camcorder up there.
> 
> Ultimately, the drawback is when you finally crash and smashing the camera to bits


I tried putting a camcorder up on the helmet like that and it didn't work out so good. Maybe on a full face it'd be better, but on my XC lid, the weight plus high center of gravity made it tip around a lot. In a normal riding position, it'd shift my helmet way over the front of my brow making it difficult to see where I was going!

BM


----------



## Nebraska (Nov 7, 2005)

Like I said, this camera is very light...I don't think I'd do this setup with a camcorder...


----------



## Wow Video (Nov 18, 2008)

if you guys are looking to mount a video camera check out this wed site where you can make yourself a helmet cam. it has video to see what kind of footage you can get.

http://homemadehelmetcam.blogspot.com/


----------



## huskerXCrider (Oct 11, 2008)

Where are you at in those vids? Nice riding by the way!


----------



## Nebraska (Nov 7, 2005)

huskerXCrider said:


> Where are you at in those vids? Nice riding by the way!


first one is in Nepaug CT, the second is in Millers Pond, Durham CT.

Both were shot early last fall.

I've changed my set-up on the camera a little to include a wide angle lens.


----------



## huskerXCrider (Oct 11, 2008)

Are you from Nebraska I assume? Any more vids or any on those websites...haven't looked at them yet. Looks like the riding is nice up there.... from what I saw anyways!


----------



## Nebraska (Nov 7, 2005)

I grew up in Lincoln.

Been living in CT for 10 years now....ride some of the best freeride spots in New England.

I've not been doing a good job a posting all my vids but most are here:
http://www.revver.com/u/ctnebraska/


----------



## huskerXCrider (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats cool! Much better freeriding up there Im sure....looks like fun! Good riding around here but not a whole lot of that kind. Im XC myself but mainly because I don't have much of a choice. I did just get my first fs though (Motolite, actually arriving tomorrow! Can't wait!)...so I will be able to do quite a bit more with it. Nice work on the vids!


----------

